# starting to get fat myself and love it



## 25uk (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I posted the following on the BHM/FFA board but was advised to post on here....so here goes.

I'm just wondering what feelings, or similar experiences people may have about my situation.

I have liked big guys for as long as I can remember, it's part of me and I just find some big guys Delicious.

I have met a gorgeous big guy, and we are very much in love. I've found out more recently that he likes big girls too. I suspected this for a while, mainly because I met him on a bbw/bhm dating site, but he never really told me outright. But I have only truly found out since I have put some weight on, and tend to get lots more attention paid to my chubby bits.

I have been chubby in the past, but was actually pretty average when we met, say about 11 stone, size 12-14 (I'm 5 foot 7ish). I guess I have got comfy and put quite a bit of weight on, and in particular have a nice round tummy, and big squishy thighs, and big boobs. I got weighed the other day and I'm now 13 and a half stone, and I'd say I'm probably UK size 18 now.

Anyway...I'll get to the point. I feel allot sexier now I'm bigger, and just love the way he rubs, and grabs my tummy, and jiggles my bum, and thighs.. I often fantasise about putting more weight on. Obviously I find him sexy too, but I can get just as turned on about me being/getting fat.

Does anyone else have similar experiences, and do they think that I sound fat/chubby?
25uk is online now Add to 25uk's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote


----------

